# Lower Longer Slacker DJ frame options



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

I used to ride my DJ bike a lot, but these i'm mostly ridding resort DH and local trails, last year i spent all of my time on a dual crown DH sled, now i'm spending all of my time on a slack enduro 29er.

transitioning from these uber stable slack bikes to my Black Market MOB is just nerve wracking because its so damn twitchy, but i want to spend a bunch of spare time ridding the local bike parks and my backyard pumptrack/dirtjumps.

it looks like a lot of DJ bikes have gotten a touch slacker, longer and less BMXish, but i figure i'd poll the forum for ideas.


----------



## Junersun (Jun 10, 2014)

Unless your doing big slopestyle type riding, having a short wb, steeper ha only benefits you on tight pump tracks and jump lines...

Maybe a transition triple, trek ticket or canyons slopestyle would interest you?

I have enduro bike and a DH but when it comes to djing I love my deity cryptkeeper but it takes a session or two to adjust to its geo.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been eyeballing a Black Market Edit1 in XXL with a 1.5" head tube for an angled headset for exactly this reason. I love the way my FR and DH bikes ride, and getting back onto my Morpheus Skyla feels all wrong now.

Going to try an angled headset on my Skyla first... it's already got a long stem on it, so the fit isn't too bad, so going slacker might be enough. But I will probably swap the frame out if that doesn't work.

I'm 6'0" and the XXL geo looks just about right to me, other than the HTA being kinda steep:

http://blackmarketbikes.com/product/476/


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

thats an interesting idea! the slackest native head angle i've found on a frame is from Transition at 68.5, but going the angleset route on a black market would get it to 67.5. I imagine that would be a lot easier to get comfortable with.

let us know how that angleset works on the skyla!

looking at some of the slopestyle bikes, they get closer on the geo, but i want to stick with a hardtail.

i'm surprised we don't see more slacker hardtail dj frames with a bent towards 4x racing.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

euroford said:


> . . .
> 
> it looks like a lot of DJ bikes have gotten a touch slacker, longer and less BMXish, but i figure i'd poll the forum for ideas.


Which DJ bikes are you thinking of?

The Black Market Mob geo BlkMrkt Bikes The Mob - Pinkbike of 69 head angle, 21.5"/22"/22.5" top tube, etc. seems to still be the standard for DJ bikes. Some newer frames seem to have gotten even steeper head angle with less bb drop.

That said, there do seem to be a few companies whose Enduro bikes are influencing their DJ bikes.

Over here there was a discussion about whether the Specialized P3 really does have a 24" top tube; but I think it was decided that it didn't--it's only 22.5" if you measure it the way people in the DJ world normally measure top tube.... 
frames with similar geometry to P3 - Pinkbike Forum

But, I don't know. If you have some examples, I'd like to hear about it!


----------



## 802spokestoke (Jun 20, 2012)

Kona shonky at 69 ht angle and 24 inch top tube (24.5 on the long model - good luck finding one).


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

802spokestoke said:


> Kona shonky at 69 ht angle and 24 inch top tube (24.5 on the long model - good luck finding one).


Kona are listing the "effective" top tube measurement.

KONA BIKES | MTB | OPERATOR | Shonky

The "Reach" measurement is more helpful (although harder to measure in real life). The new Shonky has a 16.9" reach.

The Transition PBJ Large is similar. It has a 17" Reach and 24.2" _effective_ top tube.

The lower the top tube slant, the more difference there will be between Actual and Effective top tube. The BMX world uses Actual, because the seat position is not relevant (since no one sits down to pedal).

This graphic shows "Actual" top tube measured on a BMX frame:


----------

